# My phone still thinks it has headphones plugged in



## HomicidalDX82 (Sep 21, 2011)

In sound settings on my DX under media audio effects, it still says wired stereo devices connected when it is not. The only way I can listen to music, audio from any type of media...games movies etc. Even phone calls have to be either on speakerphone or I use my earbuds. Also voice to txt and voice search dont work unless im using earbuds. All of my notification sounds still work as well. Any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you rooted or stock?

Any special ROMs you have loaded?

What's your system version?

Have you tried an SBF?


----------



## HomicidalDX82 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im stock, .621 on 2.3.4


----------



## daswerk (Dec 20, 2011)

Had that with my 4g slide and see it on iphones too. Try a cue tip and clean out the plug. Had to do a shut down and battery pull once too.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using Tapatalk 2


----------

